# Plastic mesh?



## LucyEmilie (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm looking for some plastic mesh to make a mask base from. I was wondering, are there any brand names that sell them (so I can find it easier), I am looking for the white (or black) fine mesh that is easily bendable and can be sewn together with a large needle. http://remoteimages.marymaxim.com/sites/us/production/images/item/15113lg.jpg 
I can't seem to find it in local hardware stores (South Australia, but I'll keep looking). Where do you guys buy yours, specifically?


----------



## Unca (Jan 26, 2012)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Unca (Jan 26, 2012)

I would look in a craft store, some place that sells fabric and yarn. The white plastic mesh is used for a type of cross stitching using yarn instead of thread.

Unca


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup, any arts and crafts store or fabric store should have it. Was going to suggest going to Michael's but you're in Australia.


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you have Michaels or Joanns where you live? That's where I got mine. It would be near the yarn in a craft/sewing store.


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Jan 26, 2012)

There's some at hobby lobby that I've gotten before.


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2012)

There's also the internet. :/


----------



## LucyEmilie (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't have those stores here in SA, but there are some other craft stores I can look in. If I really can't find it I will have to get some online, but as a last resort only as I don't do too much online shopping. Thanks for the suggestions and information though. ^_^


----------



## Unca (Jan 28, 2012)

LucyEmilie said:


> I don't have those stores here in SA, but there are some other craft stores I can look in. If I really can't find it I will have to get some online, but as a last resort only as I don't do too much online shopping. Thanks for the suggestions and information though. ^_^



You should have no problem finding it in any local craft store, just ask for "cross stitching plastic mesh". How much are you looking for? Absolute worst case you could send someone a SASE and a few bucks and they could send you some, that would be a bit more costly though due to postage... the actual product is cheep $1.25US for printer paper size.


----------



## Teal (Jan 28, 2012)

Unca said:


> You should have no problem finding it in any local craft store, just ask for "cross stitching plastic mesh". How much are you looking for? Absolute worst case you could send someone a ASAE and a few bucks and they could send you some, that would be a bit more costly though due to postage... the actual product is cheep $1.25US for printer paper size.



I got one much larger than that for the same price.


----------



## Unca (Jan 28, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I got one much larger than that for the same price.



I saw the larger sheets the other day but only needed a small bit so I  got the 8.5X11, if it was at Hobby Lobby I often find they price things  wrong "IE: same product with two different prices" it is possible that  either of ours was priced incorrectly or just different prices for  different locations and stores. Never the less, the general idea was  that the actual product is dirt cheep.


----------



## Teal (Jan 28, 2012)

I got mine at Joanns. In fact I've never been to a Hobby Lobby...


----------



## Niny (Jan 28, 2012)

Try Spotlight, they are amazing for this kind of thing! Also, they usually have some kind of deal going on so I recomend that you become a member. They'll email you with special offers and discounts- Which is great if your going to start doing fursuit commissions because you'll get your materials for cheap!

I'm from SA too! How crazy is this heat lately?! :s


----------

